# Barbers



## nearly (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi,
Can anyone tell me is there a men's barbers either in Camposol or near Mazarron

Thanks
Neil


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

nearly said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me is there a men's barbers either in Camposol or near Mazarron
> 
> Thanks
> Neil


There are 2 on Camposol, and several in Mazarron and Puerto de Mazarron


----------



## nearly (Jul 28, 2015)

extranjero said:


> There are 2 on Camposol, and several in Mazarron and Puerto de Mazarron


Thanks extranjero. Appreciate your feedback. Wow 2 on Camposol, that's good.

Neil


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

nearly said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me is there a men's barbers either in Camposol or near Mazarron
> 
> Thanks
> Neil


As always, ask your neighbours! You may well find that there are some who are peripatetic because once they reach retirement age and draw their pensions, they have to stop work, so they close the shop and do house calls in response to a phone call. If you haven't used them before, you may have to be referred.


----------

